# Vorbild Schweiz: Schluss mit SMS Aboabzocke



## webwatcher (30 Dezember 2009)

Keine Vertragsfallen mehr im Internet / Wirtschaft / SF Tagesschau


> Keine Vertragsfallen mehr im Internet
> Dienstag, 22. Dezember 2009, 17:03 Uhr
> Unwissentlich abgeschlossene SMS-Abonnemente gehören ab 1. Januar 2010 in der Schweiz der Vergangenheit an. Abonnemente müssen neu via Handy rückbestätigt werden – die Aufführung im Kleingedruckten der Webseite reicht ab nächstem Jahr nicht mehr aus.


----------

